# Best toilet for the money



## Bill

Given the choice in price and brand of toilets on the market, which would you say is the best one for the price?

I use American Standards in my house. Not cheap as the Pro Flo, and obviously not as good as a Toto, but they seem to me to be the best ones for the money.


----------



## Richard Hilliard

Toto
Personally I like the toto caruso. I can change the flapper and ballcock to increase the flushing capacity and flow and still get one flush. I have two of these in my home.


----------



## Master Mark

*Toto is best*

 i have a handicapped bone toto two peice in my home
and it seems to work pretty well indeed...

took some getting used to the flush at first, but it works pretty well....


we are putting in a GERBER tomorrow , they work fine for the money too....


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER

Kohler cimmaron with the class 6 in the tank. Luv that toilet of mine.


----------



## luv2plumb

I have Toto Drakke in my house but I also enjoy the Kohler with class 5 or class 6 tanks


----------



## pauliplumber

A.S. Cadet 3. Excellent flush and reliable. It's been my go to toilet for about 4 years now and not a single problem. Not the best bowl wash. 


For a little more I also like the Gerber Avalanche. Excellent flush and better bowl wash.


----------



## LEAD INGOT

Toto Drake. For one of the base models, takes it like a champ, and asks for more.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

The buying public are purchasing the Cadet 3 and the Champion 4 at a furious rate in my area from American Standard.


Toto lost my business forever with their bullshi* Gmax fill valves that cost me, along with those large flappers that need a stiffener top to the flapper so it holds up longer.


I had to go back to too many, replace the parts at no charge as I recommended the product. I'm in the business to make money, not lose it. 

Toto is falling sharply out of the command of top selling toilets. 

Every time I sold a Drake that is damn near $300 without even a seat?! 

I had to tell them that streaking is possible with the trough design bowl, and that they are hard if not impossible to plunge.

Then, Toto fought me tooth and nail to send me replacement flappers even though some were failing in less than a year. 


They have the fix for the GMAX fill valve, but that is a Hunter fill valve, and too sensitive to dirt. 


And if I go and do a drain call, pull the toilet to clear a drain on a saturday night and they want to replace with a new toilet? You won't find a toto because you're forced to buy from a supply house. Another dying breed of design with us round the clock plumbing companies.


----------



## user2090

For the money value aspect, I go with American Standard Cadet III, but I think Toto Drake is best in its class.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER

Im going to say the Gerber viper which cost $140 and flushes 600 grams OF waste.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## plumbpro

AS cadet 3 is good for the price, but I prefer kohlers tank design


----------



## Plumber Jim

The Gerber avalanche or for a few bucks less the Gerber Viper. I have both in my house and they flush real well.


----------



## wolfman463

has anyone tried the new toilet that has the new water saver with the two buttons. one for #2 and one for #1. or is this just a california thing?


----------



## wolfman463

wolfman463 said:


> has anyone tried the new toilet that has the new water saver with the two buttons. one for #2 and one for #1. or is this just a california thing?


 I don't like it. it just does not work right


----------



## Hillside

wolfman463 said:


> I don't like it. it just does not work right


i've installed two or three of them and i told them they better order some extra guts while they can, i think they got them from costco or something, i looked on the website and parts weren't available yet


----------



## 130 PLUMBER

HillsidePlumbco said:


> i looked on the website and parts weren't available yet


isn't that just lovely!!!


----------



## RealLivePlumber

Vortens.


----------



## Richard Hilliard

Toto has lowered the cost of the drake recently. They did this to compete with the lower priced kohlers and american standards. Check with your local supplier to make sure you are receiving the new lower priced drakes. Drakes should be under 200 dollars per the toto rep here in Florida. Just talked to him last week. He was wondering why we were not installing more drakes.

I am not sure why anyone is having difficulty with the drakes . We rarely have problems with the drakes and our water is very corrosive. The ballcocks are free for the first 5 years when you need them so are the flappers. Most of the manufacturers are building the flush valves with 3 inch flappers and should not be a probem with any of them.


----------



## suzie

luv2plumb said:


> I have Toto Drakke in my house but I also enjoy the Kohler with class 5 or class 6 tanks


 I'll let this comment slide cowboy


----------



## suzie

I have Toto in my house, but American Standard Cadet is a big seller around here. Kohler...I only know of one warehouse in Minneapolis that will even touch them because replacement parts are so high.


----------



## pauliplumber

130 PLUMBER said:


> Im going to say the Gerber viper which cost $140 and flushes 600 grams OF waste.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


I like the Viper, but for about the same price a Cadet 3 will flush over a 1000:thumbsup:.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER

pauliplumber said:


> I like the Viper, but for about the same price a Cadet 3 will flush over a 1000:thumbsup:.


 
WOW!!looks like that is definitely bang for the bucks :yes::yes:


----------



## lpayne1234

Just put 2 of the Drakes (toto) in my house Wed. night, man quiet and 1 flush does the job. so far
Wife love them.


----------



## GREENPLUM

Mansfield's are great toilets for the price


----------



## Don The Plumber

If I install a Cadet III, for my customer,( one they bought of course), I also sell them a toilet brush to clean all the poo stains, off inside of bowl.:yes:


----------



## Redwood

Don The Plumber said:


> If I install a Cadet III, for my customer,( one they bought of course), I also sell them a toilet brush to clean all the poo stains, off inside of bowl.:yes:


Yep the 1,000 grams of solids per flush comes at the expense of bowl wash.

Interestingly enough MaP Testing stops at 1,000.

The reason for that is fairly simple and if you look at the EPA's WaterSense Standard for HET's flushing wit 1.28 gallons per flus has a minimum rating of 350 Grams per flush which covers the fecal size of the adult male to over the 99th percentile.

I'd say something in the 6-800 range might just never clog and it might not leave skid marks after every use.

My pick will be the Toto Drake II Model # CST454CEFG ADA height toilet with Sanagloss and Double Cyclone Flush and is probably the best deal in the Toto Toilet line today.:thumbup:

I stopped installing Am Std years ago after being burned on defective Champion I's, I install them supplied by customer only.:furious:


----------



## Protech

I've been selling the Gerber Avalanche lately and it seems to be every bit as good as the Toto Drake:thumbup:


----------



## 130 PLUMBER

Protech said:


> I've been selling the Gerber Avalanche lately and it seems to be every bit as good as the Toto Drake:thumbup:


 
the Drake has 980 or so grams per flush and the Gerber Avalanche has 1000 grams per flush...for the most part my choice of toilet is the Avalanche for your average house and for the up scale houses i'll go with the Toto just because of the name


----------



## 130 PLUMBER

Redwood said:


> Yep the 1,000 grams of solids per flush comes at the expense of bowl wash.
> 
> Interestingly enough MaP Testing stops at 1,000.
> 
> The reason for that is fairly simple and if you look at the EPA's WaterSense Standard for HET's flushing wit 1.28 gallons per flus has a minimum rating of 350 Grams per flush which covers the fecal size of the adult male to over the 99th percentile.
> 
> I'd say something in the 6-800 range might just never clog and it might not leave skid marks after every use.
> 
> My pick will be the Toto Drake II Model # CST454CEFG ADA height toilet with Sanagloss and Double Cyclone Flush and is probably the best deal in the Toto Toilet line today.:thumbup:
> 
> I stopped installing Am Std years ago after being burned on defective Champion I's, I install them supplied by customer only.:furious:


 
thats wye i said the viper is one of the toilets that are bang for the buck @ 600 grams per flush


----------



## Protech

Actually, the best flushing toilet for the money is...........a Gerber Maxwell.

Yep, you heard me right.


You pay $70 for a Maxwell and put a $1 replacement flapper and it's a 3GPF toilet again. That 3 gallon Maxwell will flush well over 1000grams.

Efficient? No. Cheap and reliable? Yes.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER

Protech said:


> Actually, the best flushing toilet for the money is...........a Gerber Maxwell.
> 
> Yep, you heard me right.
> 
> 
> You pay $70 for a Maxwell and put a $1 replacement flapper and it's a 3GPF toilet again. That 3 gallon Maxwell will flush well over 1000grams.
> 
> Efficient? No. Cheap and reliable? Yes.


 

Am i reading this right,$70 dollars for it?


----------



## 422 plumber

I have been installing Mansfield Quantum pressure assist. They suck down pipefitter on a outage turds with ease.


----------



## Protech

Yus



130 PLUMBER said:


> Am i reading this right,$70 dollars for it?


----------



## Cal

The Gerber avalanche or for a few bucks less the Gerber Viper. !! LOVE EM' !!

But i'm very interested in Protech's idea with the maxwell . 

Nice simple tank designs and parts in the gerbers .


----------

